
Show HN: Deep Q-Learning (DQN) Implementation for Atari Pong - ktessera
https://github.com/KaleabTessera/DQN-Atari
======
ktessera
Hi Everyone,

I recently just completed and open sourced my Pytorch implementation of a Deep
Q-Network(DQN) to play Atari Pong. The implementation follows from the paper -
Playing Atari with Deep Reinforcement Learning (DQN_neurips implementation)
and Human-level control through deep reinforcement learning (DQN_nature
implementation).

You can train your agent from scarch or load a trained policy from a
checkpoint file and see videos as your agent is training.

Here is a video
([https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DcyMFIKsVNI](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DcyMFIKsVNI))
of one the agent's games once it had learned a policy.

Any comments or points are welcome. :)

